# West Michigan Lakeshore Chapter Dog Trial 6-23-13



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

Brian yes it will be probably thursday
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

These are the checks that I have at this time if you don't see your name and plan on coming let me know.
James Richard
Don Williams
Camille Rice x2
Seth Wothuis
Bob Versical
Ken Weiden x2
Eric Heitman
Craig Hindes x2
Craig Jones
Michael Garver
Dave Veldman with "special"


----------



## GSPJAKE (Nov 23, 2007)

Nick, left you a message i will be there with one gsp female Allie,

Thanks,


----------



## Daveldman (Jun 6, 2010)

headed out to get my judges "favors" tonight.

For those who will be at the training day, I will be out there all day with the camera. If you would like some shots taken specifically of your dog, please let me know, and I will make sure I am available.


----------



## GSP Gal (Nov 12, 2005)

Daveldman said:


> headed out to get my judges "favors" tonight.
> 
> For those who will be at the training day, I will be out there all day with the camera. If you would like some shots taken specifically of your dog, please let me know, and I will make sure I am available.


Atta boy!!! You seem to be getting this figured out...:lol:


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

N M Mechanical said:


> These are the checks that I have at this time if you don't see your name and plan on coming let me know.
> James Richard
> Don Williams
> Camille Rice x2
> ...


These are the checks in hand
And these have said they are coming if they are any others let me know by Saturday before the pig is served.
Randy Charmondy
David Lloyd
Brian Coleman


----------



## Daveldman (Jun 6, 2010)

running order?


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

Daveldman said:


> running order?


Relax it will be done by sunday it is AC season
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Daveldman (Jun 6, 2010)

N M Mechanical said:


> Relax it will be done by sunday it is AC season
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Blah, blah, blah... It's hot outside...people want to be cool :gaga:

I need to know these things ahead of time, so I can mentally prepare for exactly how bad we are going to look out there.


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

You call dave when do you want to run special? Early or late
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Daveldman (Jun 6, 2010)

Eh, lets just get it over with, up front. I'm hoping some bird contact on Saturday will help.


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

These are the checks that I have at this time if you don't see your name and plan on coming let me know.
James Richard
Don Williams
Camille Rice x2
Seth Wothuis
Bob Versical
Ken Weiden x2
Eric Heitman
Craig Hindes x2
Craig Jones
Michael Garver
Dave Veldman with "special"
Randy Moe
Nick Carte


----------



## Black Angus (Dec 26, 2009)

I made a previous list of checks you had in hand but did not make this list.


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

Black Angus said:


> I made a previous list of checks you had in hand but did not make this list.


I have yours I will fix it when I get home and post a running order
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

Here is the running at this time. If you don't see your name let me know and if you want to run a dog bring your dog out Sunday. Start time 8ish depend how today goes.

Brace 1
Dave Veldman with Special male Lab
Craig Hindes 

Brace 2
Ken Weiden with Jake male Spinone
Don Williams with Baron male setter

Brace 3
Eric Heitman with Asa Wirehair
Seth Wolthuis with Lucy female setter

Brace 4
Jim Richard with Max male Giff
Camille Rice with Velvet female Weim

Brace 5
Craig Hindes
Dale Young with Champ male Cocker

Brace 6
Bob Versical with Joey male Britt
Ken Weiden with Reggie male Spinone

Brace 7
Randy Moe with Brady male Britt
Nick Carte 

Brace 8
Brian Coleman with Ally GSP
Mike Sauer 

Brace 9
Craig Jones with Jinx
Randy Charamondy with Lowgun

Brace 10
David Lloyd
Nick Moe with Ben

Brace 11
Camille Rice with Royal female Weim
Mike Garver with Jedi female pointing lab


----------



## michgundog (Feb 22, 2008)

Good luck Dale Young and Craig Hindes!! Both have some very very good spaniels. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jim58 (Jan 16, 2010)

The hay is all up and in the barn before the rain, granddaughters open house will be wrapped up this evening, and the wife seems happy. I guess I'm good to go.

I hope she doesn't remember it's our 35th anniversary tomorrow!!!

Thanks for the running order Nick.



Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

Jim58 said:


> The hay is all up and in the barn before the rain, granddaughters open house will be wrapped up this evening, and the wife seems happy. I guess I'm good to go.
> 
> I hope she doesn't remember it's our 35th anniversary tomorrow!!!
> 
> ...


Jim bring her out we will show her a good time
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jim58 (Jan 16, 2010)

N M Mechanical said:


> Jim bring her out we will show her a good time
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I would but I've got her headed north to a cabin in the morning with my daughter and son in law. That should keep her mind off what day it is. I hope.

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## FunGunDog (Jun 22, 2013)

michgundog said:


> Good luck Dale Young and Craig Hindes!! Both have some very very good spaniels.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Thanks! We are going to miss training with you guys tomorrow. But this is going to fun as well. Champ is geeked and ready to go.


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

Randy Carmoney....Nick gave me a few extra letters...lol


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## michgundog (Feb 22, 2008)

FunGunDog said:


> Thanks! We are going to miss training with you guys tomorrow. But this is going to fun as well. Champ is geeked and ready to go.


You'll be missed. I'm sure champ will do a good job as usual. Have fun!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

What a great weekend between training, trials and just hanging out with like minded people. Flushing division
4th "special" with Dave
3rd Claire with James
2nd Senzi ran by Craig
1st Champ ran by Don

Open pointing
4th Lowgun Randy
3rd Jinx Craig
2nd Viper Mike
1st Becca David

Pointing
HM Joey Bob V
4th Boon handle by Bailey 11 year old girl
3rd Royal Cam
2nd Velvet Cam
1st ASA Eric Heitman
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gundogguy (Oct 5, 2008)

N M Mechanical said:


> We have 5 open dogs that will be running. Open dogs will be judged open backing and steady to wing and shot. For those of you always saying you want these events to have that judged come on out.





N M Mechanical said:


> Open pointing
> 4th Lowgun Randy
> 3rd Jinx Craig
> 2nd Viper Mike
> ...


A tip of the hat and congrats to the Open pointing dog stake placements and winner. Always good here about efficient dog work and elevated standards being recognized and rewarded. I trust this sets a trend for future events.


----------



## Benelli (Nov 8, 2001)

Nice Job Lakeshore!

Good grounds, good grub, nice atmosphere, etc.

Thanks to the judges, the Brat Dude, volunteers and Vance B. for hosting! Hope to make it next year!!


----------



## Scott Meats (Oct 23, 2010)

Very good time as always. Good location, and setup. Always nice to be able to watch the action from a lawn chair! Wish I could have been there saturday for the pregame all day dog party and pig roast. Thanks judges,that's brutal walking all day in the sun. At least it looked brutal from my lawn chair. Thanks Vince for hosting everyone on your property, very nice place.


----------



## Black Angus (Dec 26, 2009)

The RGS fun trial was exactly that FUN. Nick Moe you did a wonderful job and MODOC KENNELS is a great place for such an event. The judges were great, food was great and people were great Thank You for an open class and thank you Randy for all your help and for your expert shooting. Viper said it was a little warm....... and thanks for the pond. (really , he said that)


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

This picture says everything we have been wanting at these events. Bailey is 11 years old and ran Boon to a 4th place finish. This was the highlight of the weekend.


----------



## Lloydboy (Jan 25, 2008)

Thank you to Nick and Vance for host a great time! Thank you for the open division! It was fun being able to run Becca. It was nice to see old friends and make few new ones!


----------



## Lloydboy (Jan 25, 2008)

N M Mechanical said:


> This picture says everything we have been wanting at these events. Bailey is 11 years old and ran Boon to a 4th place finish. This was the highlight of the weekend.


Love the fact she came in talking smack to one guys telling him that she found all of his birds! One of the few dogs in the afternoon to find multiple birds... Great job Bailey!


----------



## RecurveRx (Jun 21, 2004)

Nicely done. Congrats to all!

What's the difference between "open pointing" and "open?"


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## smokinbritts (Apr 17, 2011)

Great to see some of the younger kids in this plus she has a pretty nice piece of wood to put on the wall might want to give jimmy the # to the guy that makes those for next years south western rgs trail.


----------



## GSP Gal (Nov 12, 2005)

I was a great time. Beautiful place to hold a trial, Vance and Lisa are great hosts!

Meeting like minded people is always a bonus, and I got the walk behind and judge Miss Bailey as she walked with her dog. What a thrill for me to see that young lady go from being really nervous to growing in her confidence by the 3rd bird. What a thrill for her, and then to walk off the field talking smack to another handler was priceless. Made my weekend. 

I saw very nice variety of dogs, and was pleased to see a broad breed representation. 

Training day was very nice, and Vance and Nick worked hard to make sure all dogs got a chance to run and handlers walk away with smiles on their faces. Great Job!

I hope to see more people coming out to these events and supporting the Ruffed Grouse Society.


----------



## HankVIII (Mar 23, 2010)

Nice job Brent and Sandy, I appreciate your time and input Thanks to Nick and Vance for the great weekend of dog fun. Congrats to Eric, he has a very nice dog.
Seth

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

RecurveRx said:


> Nicely done. Congrats to all!
> 
> What's the difference between "open pointing" and "open?"
> 
> ...


Mike, open pointing was for dogs that are titled out, and is judged on steady to wing, shot, fall, honoring all the way through the retrieve. There were some dogs that ran in the pointing division that could have placed in the open pointing. 

Thanks to Nick, Vance, and Craig for making me more confident and more nervous for the Invitational. Great job by the judges as well, the conditions for the dogs got tough for some braces, and there were some really good dogs out there today. From the braces I walked and gunned for, I got to see some nice work.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## GSPJAKE (Nov 23, 2007)

Had a great time, was well ran, congrats to the winners, wish we could of had a better performance.. Her swimming was top notch though!


----------



## BIGSP (Sep 16, 2004)

GSPJAKE said:


> Had a great time, was well ran, congrats to the winners, wish we could of had a better performance.. Her swimming was top notch though!


Brian it's too bad you were stuck in those middle braces right around lunch where very few birds were found. Your dog Allie really ran nicely. I hate it when nice dogs get stuck in bad conditions.


----------



## Jim58 (Jan 16, 2010)

Taking a break from looking at the lake to read the post today. I needed to meet up with the family headed north so I didn't get to stay for the whole event but had a good time again even tho our run didn't go as planned. Was great to meet some new people and to see Don from Penn again. Thanks to Vance, Nick, the judges and everyone else involved. And a special thanks to Sandy for your words of encouragement and advice.

Jim

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Daveldman (Jun 6, 2010)

Pictures are up from the trial.

http://newsite.sportdogphoto.com/lakeshore-rgs-fun-trial-and-training-day/

I had a great couple of days out there. Thanks Nick, Brent, Sandy, and the guys that made the food.


----------

